

RailsConf 2008 registration is now open - gleb
http://www.railsconf.com/

======
jamesbritt
I'm going to MtWest RubyConf in March, but have zero interest in RailsConf.

------
gleb
So who here is going? Our chief hacker and I will be there from Pluron.

~~~
bscofield
I'll be speaking there, and at least three of my coworkers from Viget Labs
will also be attending.

